

Ask HN: How do I *easily* edit and sign PDFs in *nix? - forkrulassail

Hi&#60;p&#62;I read quite a bit of material on the paperless office recently.&#60;p&#62;Here is something that I came across that isn't as easy as I thought it would be.&#60;p&#62;In order to edit and sign a PDF (supplied by a vendor) I'd have to 1) print it 2) scan it 3) send it as a PDF.&#60;p&#62;I need a SIMPLE to use GPL tool that can take a PDF, allow me to edit in overlay mode (typed text) and append my signature.&#60;p&#62;I slogged through an hour of PDFEdit and GIMP editing this morning to get something with 4 fields and a signature done, and frankly, I'd rather buy a printer.&#60;p&#62;Any suggestions on this? I must be missing some application out there. Other suggestions welcome.
======
redmar
maybe this can help you out (it also integrates with openoffice):
<http://jsignpdf.sourceforge.net/en_US/pdf_signatures.html>

------
lukebaker
One technique that I've used in the past is to print the PDF to file as SVG,
edit in Inkscape, then print the SVG to file as PDF.

I think I used Evince to open the PDF and print to SVG.

------
forkrulassail
Let me just clarify - not electronic signing.

A vendor sends a PDF they want you to 1) print out 2) fax back.

So, basically an app in which (in the InkScape sense) you can quickly scribble
on, and save to PDF would be perfect.

------
peng
As far as electronic signing goes, I've had clients use RightSignature. It's
not free, but it's much more painless than PDF signatures.

